# Chest waders what do you like?



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im looking for a pair a stocking foot waders for Fall and Winter fishing, looking to invest 100-200$ and wondered what the seasoned fly fishermen where having luck with? Ive been reading reviews but would prefer the advise of the Ofg members. I quickly wore out a -$100 pair of frogg toggs with boots attached, they were ok starters but inseam was too short and the boots had very little grip on slick rocks, so I am ready to upgrade, Ive been fly fishing the past few years mainly in the Winter but lately in the Fall for Smb too, so I am thinking a pair of breathable waders that I could wear a pair of poly polypro long johns or wollies under if needed in the Winter. Also interested in preferred boots if anyone likes one more than the other. Thanks ahead of time for any suggestions.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Duck and Drake Waders by gander aren't to bad $120-$170 price range!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

LLBean breathables. Great guarantee and price. I've had mine for about 14 months and love them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

go breathable... no need for neoprene. I have expensive waders but have found them to be worth every penny.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

and in my opinion don't go with boa boots... I hate mine


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i love my korkers boots i bought within the last year. very comfortable has the interchangeable sole. they came with sticky rubber and felt but have never actually put the felt on in the river.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Find a few more $$$ and go with Simms Headwaters. Can't beat the quality, and Gore Tex is the ultimate in breathables. If you can't go for the Headwaters, the Freestones are still very good, just not Gore Tex.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the price of the LL Bean breathable Emerger at $180 although the Kennebec looks like much better quality for another $70 bucks, LL Beans satisfaction guaranteed warranty concerns me comparing it to what Simms offers, it looks like Simms will repair anytime for$40-$65 plus shipping, so I am thinking if I am going to spend $250 or so, Id like to have the piece of mind of having a better warranty. 
ChuckNduck, do you think Simms headwaters while wearing long johns underneath would be sufficient to fish in say 25-60 degree weather?


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I wear merino wool base layers under fleece wader pants. I've never had a problem with being too cold with this combo. Merino is great stuff, I think better than synthetics. I have a set of Simms top and bottom, but you can find a lot of other merino wool base layers. The wader pants I've been wearing are the "Legacy Fleece" from Cabela's.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Also, you'll find that Simms neoprene feet are anatomically designed, and will fit your feet well, so don't go too heavy on the socks. I wear merino wool socks, or alpaca. You'll be surprised how comfortable you can stay with a good sock, and the neoprene foot inside your wading boots. If you try to cram too much in, your boots will be tight, and I guarantee your feet will feel cold.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thats good to hear, Yes Im familiar with Merino wool, its hard to find and pricey but cant be beat for a insulating layer. A wicking layer like Polypro, insulating layer like Wool or fleece and then a windbreaker is hard to beat, I just want to make sure that being 6'1" #200 I buy large enough to be able to layer up if needed


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

You can check simmsfishing.com to make sure of your measurements for a proper fit. Also, I found my base layers on Ebay, and saved a few bucks.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, I believe a tad bigger is better, E bay is good but Ive always used a place called Campmor for most of my camping and outdoor wear, items are at my door in a few days too. I rebought a new dome tent, mummy bag, stove etc last year and have used them the past 3 weekends and will camp/fish the next 2 also, when my October blitz is complete I will have camped in Ky 3 weekends, Ind 1 and will probably go to Rocky Fork Ohio the last weekend, Winters coming You know


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> I like the price of the LL Bean breathable Emerger at $180 although the Kennebec looks like much better quality for another $70 bucks, LL Beans satisfaction guaranteed warranty concerns me comparing it to what Simms offers, it looks like Simms will repair anytime for$40-$65 plus shipping, so I am thinking if I am going to spend $250 or so, Id like to have the piece of mind of having a better warranty.
> ChuckNduck, do you think Simms headwaters while wearing long johns underneath would be sufficient to fish in say 25-60 degree weather?


I got the Kennebec waders and as I posted before really like them. I did get them 20% off which is offered pretty frequently on Bean. My father in law uses the Emergers. His wore out sometime between 7 and 10 years. They replaced them no questions asked. I have had to replace a couple of items from Bean over the years including a fly reel that broke. I usually have the replacement within 4 or 5 days, a week tops. They don't do repairs they just replace them, it is a no hassle satisfaction guarantee so it's up to you to decide, hopefully honestly, that the product met your satisfaction. I've heard simms does a great job on their repairs but they do take some time. And I've heard that they are pretty good about replacing items with new ones when they can't repair them any longer. You can only put new booties on waders so many times. I'm in my 3rd or 4th year using simms boots and really like them but will probably send them in this winter for repairs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm looking for waders too and this is a timely thread. 4 years ago about this time, I found a pair of Hodgeman Guide Series waders on sale for $79. They were size XXL though. I only need the L size. It was funny though because all the extra room on the inside, would heat up from my body during the Winter days and keep me warmer. The legs and rear end would also blow up a bit and my kids would tease me saying my Butt looks big. Now they have a small hole in each leg and am looking for another pair. I never regretted the money spent though. If I spent more, I probably would try to fix them instead of going new.

I know from past reads on this site, that LL Bean has pleased many people especially when there is an issue down the line. I think I'm going in that direction now.
Rickerd


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

If you're looking for waders that will keep you warm, don't be afraid of waterfowl waders. Drake makes awesome waders. I've beat the snot out of me and they've totally been worth their weight in gold. Also very warm and dry.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> i love my korkers boots i bought within the last year. very comfortable has the interchangeable sole. they came with sticky rubber and felt but have never actually put the felt on in the river.


I got a pair of Korkers two Christmases ago and this past February, the side blew out while fishing which was a big disappointment. I went to the website so I could contact them only to find out that the warranty was good for one year and that you had to have your receipt to prove the time of purchase. That was not good to see since my boys who bought me the boots did not have a receipt and that they were two years old so I chocked it up as a loss. On another forum, a person was asking for a boot recommendation and one poster said to purchase Korkers, I chimed in and shared my experience and would not recommend them. A representative from Korkers happened to read my response and encouraged me to call customer service regardless of my situation. I did call and they gave me full credit for my boots and I paid the difference for Devil's Canyon boots, probably the best boot they make and I have been totally satisfied since. Korkers are the most comfortable boot that I have owned and if you decide to get a pair do not purchase the low end boot, pay the a $60 extra for the top end boots, the difference you pay is money well worth it.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I had a pair of frogg toggs hell benders for $109 bucks that lasted 6 seasons and now I am on my second pair for season #3 - spend your money on the better foot wear/boots like the simms boots G3-


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

derekdiruz said:


> If you're looking for waders that will keep you warm, don't be afraid of waterfowl waders. Drake makes awesome waders. I've beat the snot out of me and they've totally been worth their weight in gold. Also very warm and dry.


I'd sooner have a pair that aloud me to wear a pair of long johns underneath, that way I could dress according to the weather , I've got a pair of insulated hip wadders that don't breath and when you get hot it's miserable


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> I got a pair of Korkers two Christmases ago and this past February, the side blew out while fishing which was a big disappointment. I went to the website so I could contact them only to find out that the warranty was good for one year and that you had to have your receipt to prove the time of purchase. That was not good to see since my boys who bought me the boots did not have a receipt and that they were two years old so I chocked it up as a loss. On another forum, a person was asking for a boot recommendation and one poster said to purchase Korkers, I chimed in and shared my experience and would not recommend them. A representative from Korkers happened to read my response and encouraged me to call customer service regardless of my situation. I did call and they gave me full credit for my boots and I paid the difference for Devil's Canyon boots, probably the best boot they make and I have been totally satisfied since. Korkers are the most comfortable boot that I have owned and if you decide to get a pair do not purchase the low end boot, pay the a $60 extra for the top end boots, the difference you pay is money well worth it.
> 
> View attachment 221880


Flyman did you find them in the trash in PA that is where I left mine and they looked like your's.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

V Fisher said:


> Flyman did you find them in the trash in PA that is where I left mine and they looked like your's.


Too funny! I have a feeling more people than you and I have had the same issue with a pair of Korker boots. I still have a pair of LL Bean wading boots that are going strong after 15 years, they are built like a tank. When the felts wore off, I sent them back and they replaced them for me. I love the warranty of their products and the prompt service you get from LL Bean. Korkers are much more comfortable and lightweight in comparison to the LL Bean boots that I own, it was disappointing to know that my kids paid $150 with taxes for the pair only to have them last two seasons. Luckily, I still had them in the trunk of my car when the rep from Korkers reached out and I was able to provide pictures of the boots and they made things right for me.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

So I see the Devils Canyon come with the BOA lace system. I've heard this system wears out also. Flyman are you experiencing any problems. I agree they are the most comfortable boot I've put on. I need more support at ankle to protect my aging back. I guess an extra set of BOA laces is $10 bucks. Maybe worth it to get an extra.
Thanks for all input.
Rickerd


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

No problems with the Boa system as of yet, have not used them but a couple of time thus far but all seems well at this point.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I've had Korkers with the Boa lacing system for several seasons. I find them very comfortable and I've had no problems with either the boots or the Boa system. I like the changeable soles a lot. When I first started wearing them I wore only felt soles, but I used the studded rubber soles one season when there was a lot of ice around, and now I've stopped using felts completely and only wear the studded rubber soles. I get to do some surf fishing in the salt a couple of times a year and I don't wear the Korkers in the surf -- I don't trust the Boa system with all the sand, even though the Korkers rep said they work fine, as long as you keep them clean. I've heard too many reports of the sand clogging the Boa system. I have an old pair of lace-ups that I wear in the surf.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Have been using Simms boots with boa laces for several season now. Broke my first lace this summer. It was starting to fray so I knew it was going. Was able to tie it until I finished that day. Ordering the warranty replacement was easy as can be. Got an extra one to carry in my sling.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I stopped by the Field and Stream store in nky today and tryed on a pair of the Simms Freestones, the XL size fit great with plenty of room for base layers, I would of bought them but there is a new LL Bean store opening next week in Cincinnati and I want to see if they have any grand opening sales on there brands before I commit.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I spent 1 1/2 hrs waiting in line for the grand opening of the Kenwood LL Bean store in Cincinnati last week, only to find out they dont stock any waders or fishing related items, just another over priced trendy clothes store, no grand opening sales just a meazly 10$ gift card, which I bought a new head lamp marked 39.99$ which ended up being much dimmer than my current headlamp, so LL Bean was a big disappointment. I will be buying the Simms Freestones and probably a pair of Korkers (I like the idea of interchangeable soles)


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I wear the Cabela's Dry-plus premium stocking foot waders (breathables) and Cabela's Ultralight wading boots. Same set for 7 years now. Last weekend I went to my local trout stream, and after 3 hours in the water, noticed a slightly damp spot on my right calf. When I got back to my car, I noticed a small damp spot on my jeans. No hole in the waders. So, I did some research...washed them in woolite, and treated them with Revivex. Spent 4 hours in the river yesterday, dry as a bone. About $200 in boots and waders.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

OnTheFly said:


> and in my opinion don't go with boa boots... I hate mine


Why the hate? I've been lookin at those for my next boot. Is there some issue with the system?


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I ended up cashing in My Bday money and emptying my coffee to buy the Simms Freestones breathable stocking foot waders and a pair of Korker Buckskins Thursday night, cant wait to try them out, I think the waders will work for both cold and warm weather fishing.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> Why the hate? I've been lookin at those for my next boot. Is there some issue with the system?


I have not encountered any issues with the boa system. The Devil's canyon korkers I have are awesome, they are lightweight, very durable, great ankle support, extremely comfortable and getting them on and off with the boa system takes only seconds! The days of struggling with laces on my wading boots are done, this is the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Why the hate? I've been lookin at those for my next boot. Is there some issue with the system?


I have just had a bad expereince with two pairs.. have had friends who like the boas. The Simms riverteks I have get torn up on the tongue by the boa laces and the laces honestly do not tighten all that well. Also, the boot in general is just tearing at the seams (dont think this is from the boas just bad design on the riverteks). I have had the boots about a year and a half and have probably 4-5 laces, which is the easiest thing either. When the laces start to fray they create sharp little shards of metal as well. 

With all this being said please note that I am very tough on gear and probably hike/wade more than 90% of people through some nasty terrain. 

So maybe just the Simms Rivertek boas are not good and others are. I am just not willing to try boas again for now.


----------

